# Fischhändler Region Duisburg - Mönchengladbach - Düren



## geecebird (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich muss ein Erlebnis vom Wochenende hier loswerden und bitte sagt mir anschließend, dass das erlebte normal ist. 

Wir haben schon Ausführlich über den Teichumbau berichtet. In den nun 35.000 Liter Wasser schwimmen vier Koi, so dass wir überlegen, noch weitere Fische hinzuzukaufen. Also sind wir am Freitag mal durch die Lande gezogen und haben uns erst einmal ein Bild von zwei Händlern in der Umgebung gemacht. Uns war eigentlich klar, dass wir nicht kaufen, sondern nur mal schauen wollen, um Auswahl und Preis zu sondieren.

Unsere erste Tour ging nach Mönchengladbach-Wickrath zu einem Fischzüchter, von dem ich mal einen Lieferwagen auf der A61 gesehen habe und mir die Webpage gemerkt hatte. Es war alles recht groß, aber das Verhalten der Koi war teilweise sehr merkwürdig. Es schwammen in fast jedem, Becken verschiedener Züchtungen israelischer Koi ein oder zwei Tote Fische und eine Masse war recht regungslos mit angelegten Flossen am Boden. Sehr merkwürdig. 

Beim zweiten Händler in Bedburg/Kreis Bergheim haben wir dann das gewohnte Verhalten der Fische gesehen. Hier sind indonesische Fische zum Verkauf angeboten und diese machen allesamt einen gesunden Eindruck und schwimmen auch normal und teilweise recht neugierig im Becken.

Mit den beiden Besuchen haben wir für uns schon einmal einen Händler aussortiert und werden diesen meiden. Weitere werden wir noch Besuchen, vor allem, da in Duisburg auch Händler zu finden sind, werden wir dort mal nachsehen.


----------



## velos (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fischhändler Region Duisburg - Mönchengladbach - Düren*

Sorry, ich komme aus Mülheim und kaufe im Raum Duisburg ganz sicher keine Fische mehr:evil Möchte nicht mehr dazu sagen.
Kaufen würde ich nur da, wo die Fische schon überwintert haben, bei über 20°C gehalten werden und auch schon gestresst wurden


----------



## vennemann (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fischhändler Region Duisburg - Mönchengladbach - Düren*

Hallo
War heute bei einem Händler in Gütersloh und auch nur kranke Fische
Bitterlinge Goldfische Goldorfen Koi einer von 70cm __ Störe 
auf meiner Frage was ist mit den Fischen ? kam die Antwort bei viel Sonnenschein legen die sich schon mal auf die Seite.


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fischhändler Region Duisburg - Mönchengladbach - Düren*

Hallo Vennemann, 

da Du ja hier aus der Gegend zu kommen scheinst... hab mir letztes Jahr mal nen Bielefelder Händler angeschaut der machte nen sehr kompetenten Eindruck und die Fische wirkten sehr gesund. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## rut49 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fischhändler Region Duisburg - Mönchengladbach - Düren*

Hallo, Nachbarn,
auch bei uns gibt`s gesunde Fische bei der örtlichen LHG. Sie werden gehegt und gepflegt als wären`s die eigenen! 
mfG Regina  (wo ist bloß der "Have a nice day-Smiley geblieben?)


----------



## geecebird (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fischhändler Region Duisburg - Mönchengladbach - Düren*

Ich habe hier noch einen Thread aus dem alten Forum gefunden, welcher meine Meinung bestätigt:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=131791#post131791


----------



## geecebird (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fischhändler Region Duisburg - Mönchengladbach - Düren*

Update: Wir haben uns gestern mal Pötschke in Willich-Schiefbahn an der Stadtgrenze zu Kaarst angesehen. Eigentlich ist das ein Pflanzenmarkt, aber die Auswahl an Fischen war OK. Die Fische machen alle einen guten Eindruck, jedoch war ein Becken mit wahrscheinlich neuen größeren Koi, die noch recht unaktiv waren. Man sah weder auf dem ersten Blick kranke, noch tote Fische und ich hatte hier einen erheblich besseren Eindruck, als zuvor in Mönchengladbach-Wickrath.

Wir haben einen kleinen Platinum Ogon mitgenommen und zwei noch kleinere Koi. Preislich war alles recht fair. Der Ogon hat 23,- Euro gekostet und war rund 15 cm lang. Die beiden anderen haben wir für 4,50 pro Koi erstanden, wovon einer ein schwarz-weißer Itsuru ist.


----------



## Fietje69 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischhändler Region Duisburg - Mönchengladbach - Düren*

Wenn du Kois haben möchtest dann kann ich dir ein paar Nummern geben hier in Holland ( Venlo) sind Private aber sehr gute und nette Menschen die auch Wissen wovon Sie reden.
kleine Kois ab 2.75
kleine Jumbo ab 2,00
Größere Kois (30-40cm ) ab 30,00euro
dann gibt es einen sehr guten Händler in Weert mit einer großen Außenanlage da sitzt ein riesen Stör drin


----------



## Barbor (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischhändler Region Duisburg - Mönchengladbach - Düren*

Hallo 

schöne und gesunde Fische bekommst du in Kevelear bei Hagmans Teiche.
Der ist auch im Internet , habe aber leider die Adresse nicht zur Hand.

Lieben Gruß 
Ulrike ( Ulli )


----------



## Andreas39 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischhändler Region Duisburg - Mönchengladbach - Düren*

Hallo hier die Adresse http://www.hagmansteiche.de/
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Barbor (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischhändler Region Duisburg - Mönchengladbach - Düren*

Hallo Andreas 

du kommst ja aus meiner Ecke.

Lieben Gruß
Ulli


----------



## Andreas39 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischhändler Region Duisburg - Mönchengladbach - Düren*

Stimmt war schon Öfter in deiner Gegend gewesen bedingt durch Fussball usw und dabei bin ich mal an den Laden Vorbeigefahren und hatte mir die Adresse Gemerkt und Abgespeichert gehabt 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Barbor (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischhändler Region Duisburg - Mönchengladbach - Düren*

Hy 

Mußt nicht nur vorbeifahren auch mal reingehen der hat super Fische und auch Pflanzen. Es lohnt sich. Der Laden auch auch Sonntags auf.

Gruß Ulli


----------



## Andreas39 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischhändler Region Duisburg - Mönchengladbach - Düren*

Stimmt machte ein guten Eindruck,wenn ich Urlaub habe Mitte Juli werde ich mal dort Vorbeifahren.Dann habe ich auch etwas mehr Zeit und wenn ich zu den Fussballvereine Fahre und zu Spät dann komme kann ich Schlecht sagen ich musste noch eben in den Laden rein 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## n03lz (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischhändler Region Duisburg - Mönchengladbach - Düren*

Ich habe hier eine Händlerliste, vllt hilft sie dir weiter:
http://www.fischbottich.de/Haendler.31.0.html


----------



## glasklar (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischhändler Region Duisburg - Mönchengladbach - Düren*

hallo

ich habe noch keinen koi im teich ! geht auch nicht  
im reifeisenmarkt in niep und kempen sauber und preiswert


----------



## Kareem (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischhändler Region Duisburg - Mönchengladbach - Düren*

Hallo, da ist doch auch einer in der Nähe vom Hülser Berg, R*iffai*enmarkt, warst du da schonmal???


----------



## MiraMaike (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischhändler Region Duisburg - Mönchengladbach - Düren*

Hallo,
ich habe alle meine Fische von dem Züchter aus Wickrath (__ Shubunkin, __ Graskarpfen, Goldfische, Sarasa), und hatte in den vier Jahren nur drei Ausfälle wegen Krankheit, die, die nicht von den örtlichen Räubern rausgefischt wurden, machen sich alle samt recht gut.
Dieses Jahr habe ich mir noch drei Kois von dem Züchter angeschafft und auch die haben sich bisher richtig gut entwickelt.

Gruß Maike


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischhändler Region Duisburg - Mönchengladbach - Düren*

hi, kennt jemand
www.zoo-zajac.de ? in Duisburg! TOP Qualität! Preise für Goldfische 1€, dafür wirds bei KOI Wls und __ Hecht richtig Teuer..

gruß paddy


----------

